# New AF Vice Chief of Staff



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone notice anything about our new Vice CSAF?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 29, 2012)

Which one is which?  If it's the guy on the right, is it that he's not a pilot?


----------



## CDG (Jul 29, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Which one is which? If it's the guy on the right, is it that he's not a pilot?


 
It is the guy on the right. Air Force Chief of Staff General Norton Schwarz is the guy on the left.  That badge on the Vice Chief's uniform.... It almost looks like a Master EOD badge.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought it looked a bit like the AF's intel badge.


----------



## CDG (Jul 29, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought it looked a bit like the AF's intel badge.


 
Ah.  I think you're correct sir.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't think ti is Intel.

And next time gents, try this obscure resource for some of your Air Force related questions. ;)

http://www.af.mil/

http://www.af.mil/information/bios/bio.asp?bioID=7819



> *ASSIGNMENTS*1. February 1980 - July 1982, Chief, Cost Analysis Branch, Headquarters Air Force Reserve, Robins AFB, Ga.
> 2. July 1982 - August 1986, cost and budget officer, Headquarters U.S. Air Force, Washington, D.C.
> 3. August 1986 - July 1989, budget officer and executive officer, Headquarters Military Airlift Command, Scott AFB, Ill.
> 4. July 1989 - June 1990, student, Marine Corps Command and Staff College, Quantico, Va.
> ...


 
The AF's #2 guy is a finance guy. Tell me which service is positioning itself for the upcoming budget battles.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Don't think ti is Intel.
> 
> And next time gents, try this obscure resource for some of your Air Force related questions. ;)
> 
> ...


Good point, I missed that angle.


----------

